# Hannable/pike conditions



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a river newbie. Anyone been last couple days? Hows the water level?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Forgot I had a link to the usgs gauge. Should be able to figure out flow myself.. 
But water color would stillbe nice.
Thanks


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Went to pike island last Saturday, water clarity was kind of stain with lots of leaves. Just about every cast we had leaves on.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

When are you thinking of going?
Some of us are thinking about going down to NC Dam Monday AM,,,, are you off & able to join us?
I'll get some bait at Reds, Sunday afternoon.

I fished the upper NC pool mid-week,,,, 1 1/2-2' vis,,,, About 50 casts & no leaves!, 
netted 1- 181/4" walleye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dang just seen this doboy we went last nite. We got 5/6 really nice fat perch 7/8 saugers an a 17" walleye... Was a slow night with most action coming from 430-630


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Guys from town have been into the Sauger at Hannible all last week. Don't know the particulars, but all of them
are going after work, 5pm on to 9pm.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dang just seen this doboy we went last nite. We got 5/6 really nice fat perch 7/8 saugers an a 17" walleye... Was a slow night with most action coming from 430-630



OK,,, got it.
Casting rubber,,, or did you have some live bait?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Drm50 said:


> Guys from town have been into the Sauger at Hannible all last week. Don't know the particulars, but all of them
> are going after work, 5pm on to 9pm.



THANKS Drm.
You know,,, If we all keep sharing info,,,, sooner or later, we'll find the HOGS.
It's time,,,,, lol,,,,, time for YOU GUYS to post some up-dated pics!
I'm (kinda) getting tired of posting my OLD stuff.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

This was from last week at pike. My buddy and I was throwing plastics and minnows. Got two really nice ones in the mix, maybe over 20". A lot of people there but didn't really see anyone doing any good.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Titelining minnows outfished jigs big time.
Even the one walleye.

Dems perch though! Is that common we got 5 jumbos saterday


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Titelining minnows outfished jigs big time.
> Even the one walleye. Dems perch though! Is that common we got 5 jumbos saterday



Ya, the Erie size perch are showing up more & more each trip,,,, I LIKE THAT!

*Thanks so much for that pic 'BASS',,,, some mighty fine eat'n there!
I have a coupla friends, that will not get off of the couch till I go out & search high & low,,,,, till I find & catch a bunch!
I'M GONNA LIE,,, I'm gonna send them your picture, & tell them that I caught half of those, today!!!* Ha!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

When I hit Pike Island, this time off year. Have the best luck about 100yds. Downstream from fishing pier.
Use minnows on 1/4oz jigs. Got to watch your butt on ice covered rocks down that way. 2 yrs ago in Feb.
I saw a guy catch a 28" Northern Pike off the end off the Pier. I grew up on the River and that is the only
Northern I have ever seen out of the Ohio. See muskies every now and then. I am never surprised what
comes out. When Vic had the bait shop in Tiltonsville, he had a pic of a Paddle Fish caught up there. Saw 
a guy with 5lb brown trout at New Martinsville a couple hundred yds below pier.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> When I hit Pike Island, this time off year. Have the best luck about 100yds. Downstream from fishing pier.
> Use minnows on 1/4oz jigs. Got to watch your butt on ice covered rocks down that way. 2 yrs ago in Feb.
> I saw a guy catch a 28" Northern Pike off the end off the Pier. I grew up on the River and that is the only
> Northern I have ever seen out of the Ohio. See muskies every now and then. I am never surprised what
> ...


Will the two produce through the winter months? I can see myself spending a lot of time down there!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

You can usually tell when they are hitting, locals will be fishing off all the bars at creek mouths, word spreads
fast. They are on and off all winter, that's why they call it Fish'en' not catchen'. I have seen sauger 10 mi. from
river, running the creeks, in Nov & Dec. Have never had any luck catching them when they do this. Have stood
on bridges on Captina Creek with Lite at night and watched the parade of eyeballs. We couldnt get them to
hit on anything. I have caught them as far up as 145 in the summer while fishing for Smallies.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Doboy...haha we all got friends like that. 

Drm50...I've seen different species in that river caught that surprises me. I personally caught a rainbow trout way back then and witness a steelhead caught on the pier at pike. I couldn't find the picture that I took of the steelhead.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

BASSunlimited said:


> Doboy...haha we all got friends like that.
> 
> Drm50...I've seen different species in that river caught that surprises me. I personally caught a rainbow trout way back then and witness a steelhead caught on the pier at pike. I couldn't find the picture that I took of the steelhead.


 Yeah, I've caught a few Rainbows at Greenup but Think they were escapees from lakes being stocked. Have only caught 1 perch though in 40 yrs of fishing here. Glad to hear of you guys catching them up there!!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Saw my dad catch 2 perch below Meldahl, that was 35 years ago and I never saw another one since then.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

they was some dandies!!!


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

What dam did you find those under brother darn good meal you got there


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Drm50 said:


> You can usually tell when they are hitting, locals will be fishing off all the bars at creek mouths, word spreads
> fast. They are on and off all winter, that's why they call it Fish'en' not catchen'.* I have seen sauger 10 mi. from*
> *river, running the creeks, in Nov & Dec.* Have never had any luck catching them when they do this.
> *Have stood on bridges on Captina Creek with Lite at night and watched the parade of eyeballs*.
> *We couldnt get them to hit on anything*. I have caught them as far up as 145 in the summer while fishing for Smallies.


*
You peaked my interest when you said 10 mi UP!
I had to look up 'Captina Creek',,,,, & OH MY do you have a paradise down there!
My wife would JUST LOVE a River/ Creek like that in OUR BACK YARD,,,, I'D NEVER BE HOME!!! *

I have Beaver Creek,,, 1 hour away,,,, that kinda compares. 
No DAMS,,,, Tons of holes & sharp bends, white water rapids, rocks & snags. The smallies & 'eyes' can go up 5 mi,,, no problem.
A coupl'a years back, 'WE' accidentally found a 'trick' that worked big-time. (I said this before, I'll post it again)
I like to quietly drop a 10# lead anchor with about 50' of line off the back of my 16. QUIETLY,,, NO TROLLING MOTOR! Start way up creek, work our way down.
I'll drop it WAY up above a small hole, making sure that we could cast directly downriver, pass the hole. 
Say that the River will be 7' deep, the depression or hole will only be 9' deep,,,,, BUT, the down River side of that hole will be clean rock or shale, with slightly faster moving water. The sauger will be staged, sitting down tightly to that rock,,, facing up river. We never see a fish on our screens!
If you anchor off to the side of the hole, you'll loose more than 1/2 of the 'feel', & the flow against your line will prevent the use of very small jigs that need to stay put on the bottom.
*SLOW,,, VERY SLOW RETRIEVE! If your lifting the end of your pole more that 2" at a time,,,, your going way too fast!
Those winter sauger are lethargic,,,, like sound asleep! They will pick up your jig tipped with a fathead or Powerbait twister and never move an inch. 
If it feels like your jig is hung up on a marble, set the hook,,,, with a 6" stroke!
On our best, most successful winter,,,, we had multiple 3 boat, 9 person limits, out of a 1/4 mile of River,,, maybe 4-5 holes.
I NEED to do that again! *


----------

